# Question About This Lathe



## Bill Rosselot (Nov 13, 2015)

This is an Atlas 10 with 4 jaw and 3 jaw chuck, hardinge collet set, milling adapter, steady rest, faceplate, QC gearbox.  It looks like it is in good shape I will probably never or at least until my skill level gets better turn anything real big or very complicated.  What do you guys think.  The guy want 1500 for it.  I may go an look at it next week.


----------



## my machine shop (Nov 13, 2015)

Make sure the leadscrew is not badly worn and the power crossfeed works and traverse gear case is good. looks like a good one.


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 13, 2015)

Looks good and with all the extras well worth the price. If you wait till next week you may miss out.


----------



## my machine shop (Nov 13, 2015)

I agree. It has all the goodies and looks very clean.  Parts are easy to get too!


----------



## Bill Rosselot (Nov 13, 2015)

kd4gij said:


> Looks good and with all the extras well worth the price. If you wait till next week you may miss out.


I know I have contacted the guy that owns it and he is still on vacation and will be back next Friday so I my have a chance.  I have to drive about 9 hours to go look at it.


----------



## Bill Rosselot (Nov 13, 2015)

So this have power feed in both directions?  Does it use the half nut for power feed of the apron?


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes the saddle feeds from the half nuts and lead screw. As for power cross feed it is hard to tell for shore from the picture but it probably does.


----------



## my machine shop (Nov 13, 2015)

It uses the half nuts for longitudinal movement and drives off the key of the leadscrew with a separate mechanism to power the crossfeed.


----------



## my machine shop (Nov 13, 2015)

It is a QC54 Atlas lathe with Timken headstock bearings and has full power feed. It is a very desirable model.


----------



## Bill Rosselot (Nov 13, 2015)

Here is some more pics of the this Atlas Lathe 10


----------



## my machine shop (Nov 13, 2015)

Bed ways show wear.  Better Mic them when you go back. Also look at leadscrew too.  You will probably see wear near the headstock and little to none to the far right.


----------



## Bill Rosselot (Nov 13, 2015)

my machine shop said:


> Bed ways show wear.  Better Mic them when you go back. Also look at leadscrew too.  You will probably see wear near the headstock and little to none to the far right.


OK is it when you mic the ways what I'm I looking for


----------



## my machine shop (Nov 13, 2015)

The ways were made at .375. Mic both sides of the ways down the bed. If more than .002-.003 then I would have the bed ground and would have to shim the gib plates also.


----------



## Kernbigo (Nov 14, 2015)

I had one and sold it for $1000, good lathe


----------



## Chiptosser (Nov 15, 2015)

A bench top Atlas????????   1500.  ????  I would keep looking
There are better lathes around Ohio for that money.


----------



## Chiptosser (Nov 15, 2015)

Checkout  HGR inc.com


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 16, 2015)

Chiptosser,

You have to factor in what comes with it.  On average, and in good condition, just about all of the significant accessories go for an average price of $150.  This machine has four.  Plus, although Bill didn't say what type of collets, it has a collet set, which I assume must include the closer and draw tube.  If it is a complete set of 3AT by 64th's, which would be the most common found with an Atlas, that's an easy $200 to $300 depending upon how you acquire it.  And QCGB's have been around $500 bought separately for several years.

That being said, if I were in the market for a QC54 and it were relatively nearby, I would offer the seller $1000 and go from there.


----------

